# Cost of a borehole



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all, does anyone know anything about borehole, do you need a permit, how much it cost etc.... We are in the abrantes/Tomar are. Thank you


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you are really stuck then try this place, they are a builders merchant and seem to have a lot of contacts, rig owner should have all the local info for you and every borehole differs so will probably need to see before giving a firm price. I've seen a rig north of Tomar drilling agricultural boreholes but got not name.
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.581...4!1sKcD2wUUsScOFY3UkhZFaqQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Many thanks Strontium


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As a rough guide around €50 per metre, bored, lined, tubed and capped - then plus €2500 for the pump and controller. Extra costs if connection to three phase power not available nearby. Best pump brand is Grundfos don't settle for a cheap one because the cost of pulling it out again and changing it is high.


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr Bife, thank you that is great info, things I never thought of looking out for, this is a heads up on financial planning, thank again!


----------

